# Awning Bracket Screws



## tomstacey616 (Apr 13, 2011)

I just noticed that the screws holding one of the awning brackets is always backing out. I took it out and noticed that behind the sheet metal the wood appears to not be rotted but just stripped!
How do y'all fix this? I was just thinking about getting a little longer screw for the bracket........ And maybe sticking some toothpicks or maybe a wooden dowel in the hole with some wood glue, let it setup for a bit and then put the screw back in.....

Thoughts?


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

tomstacey616 said:


> I just noticed that the screws holding one of the awning brackets is always backing out. I took it out and noticed that behind the sheet metal the wood appears to not be rotted but just stripped!
> How do y'all fix this? I was just thinking about getting a little longer screw for the bracket........ And maybe sticking some toothpicks or maybe a wooden dowel in the hole with some wood glue, let it setup for a bit and then put the screw back in.....
> 
> Thoughts?


One size larger diameter screw same length though.


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

Posted a similar problem about two months ago. Three of the four screws were missing and the forth was half way out. I replaced all four lag screws with the next size up and a 1/2 longer. My first trip since the repair is scheduled next week. It is a 7 hour drive one way so should be an adequate test to determine if the modification worked. I will likely pull over ever 50 miles to check. Can't imangine the problems that could erupt if the awning came off going down the highway! If this does not work, I am going to put bolts all the way through with washers and nuts as suggested by another member.


----------



## tomstacey616 (Apr 13, 2011)

hoodscoop said:


> Posted a similar problem about two months ago. Three of the four screws were missing and the forth was half way out. I replaced all four lag screws with the next size up and a 1/2 longer. My first trip since the repair is scheduled next week. It is a 7 hour drive one way so should be an adequate test to determine if the modification worked. I will likely pull over ever 50 miles to check. Can't imangine the problems that could erupt if the awning came off going down the highway! If this does not work, I am going to put bolts all the way through with washers and nuts as suggested by another member.


Now that's and idea right there.... Bolts, washers and Nutzz!!
Now to figure out whats underneath that skirt


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

tomstacey616 said:


> Posted a similar problem about two months ago. Three of the four screws were missing and the forth was half way out. I replaced all four lag screws with the next size up and a 1/2 longer. My first trip since the repair is scheduled next week. It is a 7 hour drive one way so should be an adequate test to determine if the modification worked. I will likely pull over ever 50 miles to check. Can't imangine the problems that could erupt if the awning came off going down the highway! If this does not work, I am going to put bolts all the way through with washers and nuts as suggested by another member.


Now that's and idea right there.... Bolts, washers and Nutzz!!
Now to figure out whats underneath that skirt








[/quote]

Lock Tite---or some other kind of bonding fastner?????? M.V.


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

FOLLOW-UP - Just got back from a 900 mile trip with a fifth wheel after fixing the awning bolts. I removed the 1/4" x 1 1/2" long lag bolts and replaced with 5/16" x 2" lags. After the trip I rechecked them and all is well. Looks like it worked. I do like the idea above of adding loctite to the bolts.


----------

